# (Solved) Gateway 2000 P5-75 computer: no mouse pointer



## bodysnatcher (Oct 7, 2002)

I have a Gateway 2000 computer, the mouse pointer on the onitor is gone! i tried to remove the mouse and software and then re-install it, no good. I also tried to remove the mouse from the port then put it back in- still nothing. The computer tells me that the mouse is installed and also the drivers but i cant see the pointer. What's wrong?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Try going into Control Panel, Mouse and see what your pointer is set to.


----------



## bodysnatcher (Oct 7, 2002)

I tried that also, so i set it to one of the choices and applied it, and i still have no pointer!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

What kind of mouse are you using?
Do you have another one to test?
Have you tried Safe Mode? 
What's your OS?


----------



## bodysnatcher (Oct 7, 2002)

1) I am using an AST Inc. mouse.
2) Yes i tried another mouse- same result.
3) No i have not tried Safe Mode- i'll try it when i get home!
4) My OS is Windows 98. Thanks for your help. I only hope that when i use safe mode i will be able to see the pointer- if not then what should i do? (PS ill only be at work for another 15 minutes)


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm not up to speed on that mouse. Make sure you have the most current drivers. 
Clean up your machine by running scandisk and defrag, check for *.tmp files in the C:\windows\temp folder.
If safe mode doesn't work we'll be talking with you tomorrow.


----------



## bodysnatcher (Oct 7, 2002)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WORKED!!!!! MY MOUSE POINTER IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!! SAW THE POINTER IN SAFE MODE, RECONFIGURED THE MOUSE AND RELOADED DRIVERS, EVERYTHING WORKS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I
WOULD RECOMMEND YOU GUYS TO ANYONE WHO HAS A PROBLEM WITH THEIR COMPUTER! NOW IF I COULD GET MY LAPTOP WORKING THERE WOULD BE TOTAL HAPPINESS IN THE UNIVERSE!!!!!!!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

That's very cool bodysnatcher. Happy to hear it's working!

The laptop???? Just start a new thread and who knows...


----------



## Striding (Oct 14, 2002)

I need some help. I have the same problem with the mouse not working in normal mode, but does in safe mode. I updated the mouse drivers, restarted the computer to normal mode, but the mouse is still not visible. What exactly I'm I suppose to do in Safe Mode?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Striding, welcome to TSG.....

sounds like you may have another piece of hardware conflicting with the mouse......in normal mode, and you're going to have to use your tab keys to move around....can you get to the control panel, system, device manager and see if the mouse is using the same IRQ # as another device.......

Is it a normal mouse or USB mouse.......


----------



## Striding (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks. I have a normal mouse, but I'm using a serial adapter. How do I check for the IRQ #?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start button, run, then type msinfo32 and hit enter...then go to hardware, IRQs......


----------

